# Sony W800a 3D settings help required !!!



## ssj4karan (Aug 1, 2013)

Hey Guys,

Proud owner of a 47"W800a.
Pretty pleased with it.
Have done my custom picture settings on it 

I just have one doubt and need some clarification.

When i activate 3D on my TV, the picture settings that i made while watching 2D contents changes automatically.
Is this normal? Does the TV automatically adjust the settings to suit watching 3D content (Optimal settings for 3D)? or do i again need to ajust the auto 3D settings to my 2D settings?

Thanks and cheers,
Karan


----------



## ssj4karan (Aug 2, 2013)

Have sorted it out 
I had to just adjust the settings in line with my 2D settings. The only exception being Backlight, which needed to be increased.
Now it is awsome


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 2, 2013)

^^Congrats for new TV..how much?
hows 3D in it?


----------



## ssj4karan (Aug 5, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> ^^Congrats for new TV..how much?
> hows 3D in it?



Thanks. Picked it up for INR 99.9K
Tv is fantastic. The only small issue that i have is with the sound it produces.
As far as 3D goes, have not tested any actual 3D content, but have tested the simulated 3D and the results were quite impressive.
Even SD material look like HD on this set and what do i say about HD


----------



## bihani (Aug 15, 2013)

I also booked 47w800a today. Should be arriving tomorrow evening. Thanks ssj4karan



ssj4karan said:


> Thanks. Picked it up for INR 99.9K
> Tv is fantastic. The only small issue that i have is with the sound it produces.
> As far as 3D goes, have not tested any actual 3D content, but have tested the simulated 3D and the results were quite impressive.
> Even SD material look like HD on this set and what do i say about HD


----------



## ssj4karan (Aug 15, 2013)

bihani said:


> I also booked 47w800a today. Should be arriving tomorrow evening. Thanks ssj4karan



Good to hear that 
You picked it up from infibeam?
I also tested 3D content and it is absolutely amazing


----------



## bihani (Aug 16, 2013)

I picked it up from a local electronics store chain here in Pune called Radhika Electronics. These guys are good. Straight away they offered me 93k which is cheapest in the market. Also i had to make just 2999 down payment and remaining money in 9 equal installments (no hidden or extra charges). I am so happy with my purchase.

Bihani



ssj4karan said:


> Good to hear that
> You picked it up from infibeam?
> I also tested 3D content and it is absolutely amazing


----------



## ssj4karan (Aug 16, 2013)

bihani said:


> I picked it up from a local electronics store chain here in Pune called Radhika Electronics. These guys are good. Straight away they offered me 93k which is cheapest in the market. Also i had to make just 2999 down payment and remaining money in 9 equal installments (no hidden or extra charges). I am so happy with my purchase.
> 
> Bihani



Truly, thats an amazing deal and at that price, there is nothing to beat it 
Enjoy !!!
Do post your views..


----------



## bihani (Aug 26, 2013)

Ok it has been around 10 days since I bought the TV and I am very happy with my image. I have watched lots of HD and 3D movies in this time period and just amazed by the quality of both. Have not tried the custom display settings yet. Using standard and vivid modes as of now.

Only drwaback is the sound. It is decent for most of the time but some time you get the ripped movies for which audio output is very low. I knew about this fact beofre i did the prucahase. Will buy a home theater by the ear end .

Bihani


----------



## ssj4karan (Aug 27, 2013)

bihani said:


> Ok it has been around 10 days since I bought the TV and I am very happy with my image. I have watched lots of HD and 3D movies in this time period and just amazed by the quality of both. Have not tried the custom display settings yet. Using standard and vivid modes as of now.
> 
> Only drwaback is the sound. It is decent for most of the time but some time you get the ripped movies for which audio output is very low. I knew about this fact beofre i did the prucahase. Will buy a home theater by the ear end .
> 
> Bihani



Good to hear.
I know the sound is not that great.
But a sound bar can solve that issue 
Neways, you should definitely go for the custom settings to truly enjoy the PQ.
Standard and Vivid are no where close to the real PQ.
Have posted my settings on the other forums. You can check it out 

Cheers,
Karan


----------



## ravik (Sep 4, 2013)

Hi All,

Planning to buy 42W800A, please help should i go for it ?

Cheers,
Ravi


----------



## ssj4karan (Sep 5, 2013)

Yes, you should go for it.
But first post your requirements.


----------



## ravik (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks for the reply karan,
 I usually watch sports, movies.. not much usage of 3D and games. Need a 40-42 in LED, smart features. 
Also is it fine, with non hd channel input, cause i dont have HD setup box... 
Also im getting some descent discount on purchase of sony.. 
How's the PQ and overall feedback ? 
Can i got for it or try 900 ? or any others ?


----------



## ssj4karan (Sep 10, 2013)

ravik said:


> Thanks for the reply karan,
> I usually watch sports, movies.. not much usage of 3D and games. Need a 40-42 in LED, smart features.
> Also is it fine, with non hd channel input, cause i dont have HD setup box...
> Also im getting some descent discount on purchase of sony..
> ...



If your budget is not a constraint, then i would suggest you go for the W900a.
Also as you mention that 3d and gaming is not important to you, I would suggest you look at the 42"W650a.
How many HDMI connections are you planning on using? The 650a has only 2.
Based on your requirements, the Sony W650a 42" is what i would recommend. VFM.


----------



## ravik (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks Karan appreciate. W650a is good, except it has no built in wifi  
Lastly One verdict, can i buy w800 ? Is it wort the money ?


----------



## ssj4karan (Sep 13, 2013)

ravik said:


> Thanks Karan appreciate. W650a is good, except it has no built in wifi
> Lastly One verdict, can i buy w800 ? Is it wort the money ?



So you require Inbuilt Wifi?
In that case look at the 46"W700a. Very good set. Also meets all your requirements.
42"W800 is also a very good set and is definately worth the money.
Look at both these sets and make your decision. Can't go wrong with either.
Also if budget permits, then the 40"W900 is always there.

Cheers.


----------



## ravik (Sep 14, 2013)

Thanks Karan.


----------

